# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's First Book Now Released!!!



## Guro Harold (Mar 15, 2005)

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo proudly announces his first book which is titled:

*Filipino Combat Systems: An Introduction to an Ancient Art for Modern Times
by Mark Edward Cody, Ray Dionaldo​*
The book can be purchased online Amazon or via through Tuhon Ray's website: www.fcskali.com.

Best regards,

Harold Evans
NC FCS-Kali State Regional Representative for
Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, Founder of FCS-Kali


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you give us a preview of what's covered?

It should be one well worth having!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 30, 2005)

OK; my copy arrived today courtesy of Amazon.  I'll post some thoughts in a few days, and a more thought out review when appropriate.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 30, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> OK; my copy arrived today courtesy of Amazon.  I'll post some thoughts in a few days, and a more thought out review when appropriate.


Cool, Chad!

You got your book before I got mine.

Later,

Harold


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 31, 2005)

HA!  Its good to be me.
 :ultracool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 31, 2005)

Harold,

Fire off a congrats to Ray for me.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 9, 2005)

OK; more comment than review (too busy to get through the whole book yet...)
Disclaimers: I am not a student of FCS, but I do train in Sayoc Kali where Tuhon Ray is my senior.  In addition, I have trained in several of the other systems comprising FCS...so I may be biased.

I have had several opportunities to train w/ Tuhon Ray (hereafter TR, not to be confused with Teddy Roosevelt).  After about 54 seconds on the mat you realize  1) this guy is smooth and fluid  2) lot of skill there  3) if he doesn't have a slower speed I will have a devil of a time getting this material.  
Later you realize just how many different places TR is drawing from; for me he makes a very logical bridge from Modern Arnis into Sayoc Kali; both flavors are there if you make the connections.  The real strength of the new book is a detailed _conceptual_ discussion of where the different theories and arts fit together to make a coherent whole.  The reader gets a tremendous overview of how one synthesizes a lot of material into a viable final product.
There is some technique presentation as well, mostly as examples.  The problem, and we all know this, is that sophisticated technique can not be taught in a book.  What I did find very helpful was the discovery that some of the exemplar techniques were the same as moves TR taught in last weekend's DC area seminar....a great bonus that is helping with retention and absorbtion.

The short conclusion- there are relatively few books on FMA anyway, and if, as a serious practitioner, you buy more than the one or two by your own instructor you probably buy them all anyway (yes, I'm guilty).  The difference here is you won't go " mmm, another nice history book" when you get it.  TR has written a good solid overview of the FCS system which is essential, I think, for those in that system (or who otherwise study with TR, even at intermittent seminars).  For other FMA players...still well worth having; you will learn some things and enjoy the final product.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 4, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> HA!  Its good to be me.
> :ultracool


HA! I finally got my book last week.  Look forward to reading it!


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 8, 2017)

*Filipino Combat Systems: An Introduction to an Ancient Art for Modern Times
by Mark Edward Cody, Ray Dionaldo

LINK:- * https://www.amazon.com/Filipino-Combat-Systems-Introduction-Ancient/dp/1420823337#reader_1420823337

That' a good book the one that I have in my library collection is not bad either here's the link:-  https://www.amazon.com/Filipino-Martial-Arts-Cabales-Serrada/dp/0804819130

A good read for study purposes.


----------



## taistrong (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello, I have been looking all over this in Philippine bookstores. Yet it doesn't seem to be available. Is this only an online copy?


----------

